# Fahaka or MBU Puffer



## dking6 (Sep 2, 2004)

I have a 110 gal aquarium that has been cycling for a few months and its ready to go. I'm torn between the Fahaka and the MBU Puffer. Just wondering if anyone had suggestions. Also, if anyone knows a retailer who will ship one of these let me know.


----------



## Pufferpunk (Mar 9, 2004)

What are the dimentions? It would be a little tight for a fahaka. No way an adult mbu would fit in there. 300+ min for these monsters!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

youd be best off with a fahaka. mbu are absolute beasts and wouldn't last long in a 110g.


----------



## Brett (Sep 28, 2004)

Get a 300 plus gallon tank (or bigger) for the Mbu and make that 110 into a DIY wet/dry for it


----------

